# Coyote Bounty



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems like every year this question comes up... I have the answer. I contacted the Utah Department of Agriculture and Food County Predator Program for 2011 and here are the updates.... Every county in Utah has a $20.00 bounty on the ears of a coyote except for the following counties: Davis, Emery, Grand, Salt Lake, And Weber. All counties in Utah have coyotes in them and Grand County is one of the counties that needs a coyote bounty the most. 

Let's go out and kill some coyotes!!! 

If anyone else has any questions I would gladly be willing to figure out more information if it lead to more participation in predator control.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How are you supposed to prove that a yote was shot in the county that offers a bounty?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I know a joke about this but it deals with deer hunting. 

Seriously though, where would one turn these ears in to collect the bounty?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

hey im down! someone email or PM when you wanna go! im sure you could turn them in the local fish and wildlife of that county right?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe in most, if not all cases you have to be a resident of the county you shot the coyote in and are trying to collect the bounty.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Well... There is is no genuine way to determining which county the coyote was shot in, but you do sign a sworn statement... Each county pays out through the county treasurer. For Cache County you can turn them in at Al's Sporting goods. Let me know what counties you are interested in and I will inquire.


----------



## icemunky (Dec 3, 2010)

What about Iron, Washington & Beaver County???
Who do we contact down here.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

how about Utah county. where do you take the ears.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How about the contact for either the place you talked to or list for each county participating?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks like there is no 1 person to talk to about where you can turn your ears in. The secretary of agriculture is who I talked to and her name is Kathleen Mathews. I have the list of the budgets that each county has. I contacted the Utah county office and it appears that the Utah county Sherriffs Department is who you report to for Utah county. Perhaps it might be productive to compose a list. Anyone willing to inquire about your individual county and reporting on here?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> I believe in most, if not all cases you have to be a resident of the county you shot the coyote in and are trying to collect the bounty.


I was a resident of Rich county and turned in ears in Cache a few years ago with no trouble........As far as I know ANYONE can collect money in Rich county as well as it was mostly set up to rid coyotes for livestock reasons......I could be wrong......


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Hot diggity dang!! I just got me 4 coyotes in Utah County today. They were kinda mangy and not the best pelts so I left them but I'm gonna call the Sheriff tomorrow and see what the good word is. I may have to go pick them up to pay for my gas for the day!!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

crjeeper said:


> Hot diggity dang!! I just got me 4 coyotes in Utah County today. They were kinda mangy and not the best pelts so I left them but I'm gonna call the Sheriff tomorrow and see what the good word is. I may have to go pick them up to pay for my gas for the day!!


U just left them?


----------



## Coyote Hunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait to turn in my first Coyote Ears, just joined a Coyote Hunting club in Tooele County. We just got the ok to hunt on some private property. It shouldn't be long before I get my first yote.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with turning in any dogs for a bounty? I've been trying to figure it out here in utah cnty and I talked to the sheriff's office and they said talk to the dwr, the dwr said they don't give any money out to talk to the sheriff's treasury dept. to get money bc they are the ones with the money. Just wondering if anyone has figured it out in other counties and who you talked to there??


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

crjeeper said:


> Has anyone had any luck with turning in any dogs for a bounty? I've been trying to figure it out here in utah cnty and I talked to the sheriff's office and they said talk to the dwr, the dwr said they don't give any money out to talk to the sheriff's treasury dept. to get money bc they are the ones with the money. Just wondering if anyone has figured it out in other counties and who you talked to there??


Typical government, always giving the run around.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

bkelz said:


> crjeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had any luck with turning in any dogs for a bounty? I've been trying to figure it out here in utah cnty and I talked to the sheriff's office and they said talk to the dwr, the dwr said they don't give any money out to talk to the sheriff's treasury dept. to get money bc they are the ones with the money. Just wondering if anyone has figured it out in other counties and who you talked to there??
> ...


How do you figure it is typical government run around? The DWR has nothing to do with bounties. There is federal money that is used for coyote control. Most of it is used on the government trappers and flying them. Some is given to the counties to use. Some use it for bounties. It is controled by the county not the DWR.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> > crjeeper said:
> ...


my point exactly, no one knows anything. it reminds me of my military days. you call one person A, they say call person B, than they say call person C, than you find yourself calling the original person in which you spoke with.

the sheriffs office should have known to talk to the treasury the first time.
**rant over**


----------

